# More fry!!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

2 days ago my blue female guppy had 13 fry! I was pretty excited. Today my red wag platy FINALLY had her fry!! So far I've caught and counted 28. I am not to sure if she is done yet either. I am very! I love platy fry! Thought she would never have them! I was just wondering when I can move her back into my main tank? Right now she is in the 15-20 gallon birthing tank. Wait a week? I've added some pics, hope they turn out and are clear enough. If not, I will try to add better ones. The yellow tinted ones are the platy fry and the grey are the guppy fry. The larger guppies and platies are about 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

yupp u can move her back to the main tank. she will over period of time keep having frys so u need to keep an eye on her belly.

congrats sheena! i just wish my orange wag female drops her fry!


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks Zakk! I will keep and eye out on her for sure.  I actually ended up with 41 platy!! and today found another 25 guppy fry! I go from having 8 fry wishing I had more, to having 85+ in a matter of 3 days!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

lol! thats a lotta babies!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats on the fry


----------

